# Train Photos for Viewing on Webshots.com



## steve_relei (Apr 18, 2003)

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/edit...lbumID=69846800

and

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/edit...lbumID=69846785

These are train photos you may enjoy looking at. I took them myself and have them on webshots.com. They include photos of various Amtrak, freight, Swiss, and even Italian trains. The photos are well-captioned for sufficient explanations. Enjoy!


----------



## Viewliner (Apr 18, 2003)

Bad Link.


----------



## steve_relei (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry about that. I checked the links both before and after I entered them into the site, and they worked. I have tried both links several times--both as a logged-on member and as a guest--the links worked for me. I thought maybe I had to have a code to go to the site, but it works without it. So, keep trying. My only interest here is to share photos and insights with other railfans.

Try this:

Go to www.webshots.com

Click on community (photos)

Then under "find a member" type in "steverelei"

It will then tell you the results and give you a link: steverelei (underlined)

Click it and it should take you to my photo albums. There are five ablums (sets), two of which are specifically about trains.

Enjoy. They are available for downloading for personal uses, if anyone so desires.

Incidentally, Vancouver, Washington, has become my favorite place to watch trains. These photos are just some of the reasons why.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 24, 2003)

Try the following links for Steve's pictures. 

Trains I

Trains II


----------



## Viewliner (Apr 24, 2003)

These look nice Steve, thanks for sharing them with us. I hope to look at these more thoroughly as well.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 25, 2003)

Excellemt shots! I enjoyed them and will look at them some more.


----------

